# Zeigt eure selbst aufgebauten Commencal´s



## MaW:) (27. August 2010)

Hier nur selbst aufbauten eurer Commencal Rahmen zeigen, da sie von der Stange doch etwas lau aussehen

Natürlich sind alle Rahmen erlaubt


Und hier gleich mal mein selber aufgebauten Meta55 vip Rahmen, Einsatzzweck Freeride.








Und nu seid ihr dran


----------



## tequesta (27. August 2010)

Dickes Ding! Mit Gewährleistungsfragen beschäftigst Du Dich offenbar  nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (27. August 2010)

Der Rahmen is sonso günstig gebraucht gekauft, also sch*** ich drauf

Ich brauchte nur eine Gegenpartner für meine Z1, wo ich sagen muss: Volltreffer


----------



## brillenboogie (31. August 2010)

2010er meta6 à la boogie...



vordere bremsscheibe nur notlösung. spacerturm wird beseitigt.


----------



## taifun (12. September 2010)

Das hier ist eines von meinen...

VIP META...


----------



## GijsJUH (12. September 2010)

Auch mahl meins dabei:


----------



## DirtJoshi (28. September 2010)

hi
ein kumpel hat mir nen commencal rahmen geschenkt
(max max team ltd.)
meint ihr es lohnt sich den für dirt aufzubauen?
müsste den halt sandstrahlen lassen!
Weil der lack an vielen stellen von steinschlägen abplatzt!
Gruß josh
P.S. Hier noch zwei bildchen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34014


----------



## schneller Emil (23. Oktober 2010)

hey!
 gebt bitte euren senf dazu ab:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7685394&postcount=46


----------



## daddy yo yo (31. Oktober 2010)

hatte ich hier irgendwo schon mal gezeigt, aber hier passt's auch noch mal rein! 

commencal vip nuts 3sl
rock shox reba team sl (oder so)
dt swiss 240s mit xr 4.2d
sram gruppenmix (x.0, x.9)
juicy seven
truvativ teile


----------



## evil_rider (21. November 2010)

bilder mitte der kommenden woche!!!:


----------



## evil_rider (24. November 2010)

fertig... fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. Dezember 2010)

dämpfer neu, reifen neu...




mehr bilder und partlist in meiner gallerie!


----------



## cauw (4. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Zwar nicht selbst aufgebaut aber selbst umgebaut, nur Kurbeln und Bremsen sind noch nicht getauscht.


----------



## GijsJUH (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mein Meta 4 mahl mit neue unterteilen aufgebaut


----------



## nolimit (15. Februar 2011)

So, mein Furious !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh BLENDER (21. Februar 2011)

Mein Neues


----------



## erdferkel75 (25. Februar 2011)

ich stell mich hier auch mal mit meinem META 4.2 (BJ.2007  vor)

von der Stange ist an dem Radl fast nix mehr:
Laufräder Fulcrum Red Metal 3 - mit Vredestein Black Panther - tubeless aufgebaut
Bremsen: Avid Elixier CR
Gabel: FOX Talas 
Dämpfer: FOX RP23
Sattelstütze: Kindshock KSi950R

(sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität - Handyphotos voller Euphorie gleich nach dem Zusammenbau...und seitdem ist es dauernd dreckig )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (9. März 2011)

"kleines" update meines meta 6 2010. die 36 van rc2 ist mal richtig gut und der kenda nevegal 2.35 dtc ne top empfehlung für hinten!


----------



## daddy yo yo (28. April 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hatte ich hier irgendwo schon mal gezeigt, aber hier passt's auch noch mal rein!
> 
> commencal vip nuts 3sl
> rock shox reba team sl (oder so)
> ...


ich liebäugle mit einem fully, daher wird diese schönheit wohl weichen müssen. falls jemand interesse hat, dann meldet euch bitte per PN. 

hier die ausstattung:
commencal vip nuts 3 (2005/06? kaufdatum 2008)
rock shox reba team mit pop-lock (2006; kaufdatum 2008)
chris king nothreadset pewter
sram x.o shifter und schaltwerk (2008)
x.9 umwerfer, kette, kassette (2008)
truvativ team sl lenker, vorbau & stütze (2008)
truvativ stylo team kurbelsatz (2008)
avid juicy seven (2008)
lrs: dt swiss 240s rws/xr4.2d/supercomp (2008)

gewicht: 10,8 kg


----------



## wesb (4. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Meta 55 was ich vor 2 Monaten als mein erstes eigenes Bike erstanden hab. 
Bin sehr zufrieden nachm ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Apeman (10. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Commencal Supreme DH




es werden noch ein paar sachen geändert. aber jetzt ist es erst einmal fahrtüchtig!


----------



## Triturbo (12. Mai 2011)

Das Rad war ein Traum! Ich musste es leider für mein Auto verkaufen, sobald wieder Geld da ist, werde ich mir den Rahmen wieder so zulegen und es nochmal genau so oder ähnlich aufbauen! Ich fand das Rad sooo geil


----------



## daddy yo yo (13. Mai 2011)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das Rad war ein Traum! Ich musste es leider (...) Auto verkaufen (...)


wunderschön - und mir geht's ähnlich, ich verkaufe meine heiss geliebte schönheit von commencal ebenfalls... steht nun bei ebay drin.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (13. Mai 2011)

Um das Meta 55 bin ich auch unlängst erst herumgeschlichen 
Gefällt mir sehr gut 


@ daddy yo yo + Triturbo: Schick!


----------



## maze665 (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## t-m-s (12. Juni 2011)

So, nun ist meins auch wieder bereit und auch noch deutlich leichter als zuvor. Dürfte nun um die 13kg wiegen, evtl. sogar drunter. Macht viel Spaß das Gerät. Bergauf, wie Bergab.


----------



## Grog (2. September 2011)

Wie lade ich denn Fotos hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalinmachin (16. September 2011)

So, hier mal mein Meta 5 Carbon.
Geändert habe ich folgendes.
Gabel: Bos Deville 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP2 mit 57mm Hub (=160mm hinten)
Stütze: RockShox Reverb
Pedale: Sixpack Icon MG Ti
Sattel: Slr Carbon
Laufräder: Hope Pro II, Sapim CX Ray, Alunippel,ZTR Flow
Lenker: Answear Carbon
Kettenführung: Heim 3
Reifen: Minion F 2.35 vorne, Larssen TT 2.35 hinten, beide Tubeless mit Dichtungsmilch montiert. 
Total: 12.8kg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978885
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978881


----------



## maze665 (24. Oktober 2011)

griffe sind neu ...wollte bissl farbe ins spiel bringen!


----------



## brillenboogie (16. November 2011)

mein 2010er meta 6 sieht inzwischen so aus:





da ich aber öfter mal lust auf was neues habe, wird der rahmen gegen einen nukeproof mega getauscht, sobald lieferbar.
wer also interesse an einem meta 6 frame inkl. dämpfer und steuersatz hat, kann sich ja mal melden. 
eventuell hätte ich auch noch ne fox 36 van rc2 dazu zu verkaufen...


----------



## maze665 (9. Juli 2012)

aus rot wurde blau mit einiegen anderen parts!


----------



## Forstking (12. Juli 2012)

hier mal meins:




mitlerweile hats aber schon die 2012er gabel mit rot eloxierten gabelbrücken und DM Vorbau verbaut...


----------



## grOObie (20. Juli 2012)

Vorgeschmack auf die Fifty-Five-Connection.

Wer hat gute Anbauteile zu verkaufen?


----------

